
The treasure trove hidden in discarded computers - aluket
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52701851
======
interestica
Less than quarter of this article is actually about sourcing rare-earths from
discarded computers (hydrogen-processed neodymium magnets in hard drives). The
rest focuses on the existing sources and needs to build up new, and less
vulnerable to disruption, supply chains in advance of a major increase in
needs for rare earth (article suggests a doubling by 2025).

------
mesozoic
I saw a youtube video where someone did this and estimated the ROI it was very
bad at this point but maybe at scale it works out but has many issues.

